# my life has gone to hell



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

i am 14 years old, bisexual leaning gay, and i have an online family of 3 other people. i know and love them as brothers and we dont hold anything from each other and act on our emotions, we are there for each other and love each other very much. our oldest member who is 22 calls me on the phone and we talk and text ALOT and alot have sexual stuff in it. im normally the one making the sexual jokes and stuff though. my mom found the phone bill and found all the hundreds upon hundreds of minutes i talked to him, then they stole my phone and found the texts. he is the only other person in the family with a cell who i can talk to. so now they think im obsessed with him or vice versa and they yelled at me how serious this was for 3 hours... it hurts to see the person i love and respect being called a pedophile and a predator to my face when it was all just meaningless jokes. my life is hell right now and now if he ever contacts me again hell be reported to the FBI, so i can never ever see or talk to him again... can some1 please help? im sick to my stomach...


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 1, 2008)

One hell of a pickle.


> im normally the one making the sexual jokes and stuff though


Can you point out how all the sex related stuff is coming from you, not him? That your outgoing texting is initiating the sexual content?
Rather difficult to support that it's all a joke, or that he's not a predator.


Prepaid cellphones are off the record, if I recall. IM through a secure (NOT government funded) proxy might be safe.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

because im a pervert and hes not


----------



## Monak (Sep 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> because im a pervert and hes not



go with that. tell them he told you to stop but you didn't listen.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like you make lots of sexual jokes casually, which would support your claim.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 1, 2008)

You're talking to a guy who is eight years your senior about sexual shit and ran up a huge phone bill.

Yeah. I side with your parents completely on this one.

Get a life. Preferably in the real world.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 1, 2008)

> Get a life. Preferably in the real world.


Get of the internet yourself then. That's not what the OP is looking for.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 1, 2008)

I rather doubt you'll be able to reason with your parents, I'd say look into alternate methods of communication, but I bet they'll try to spy on things like chat logs and so on.

Does he know he'll be reported to the FBI?


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

yes and i told him not to ever message or call me again for his own sake


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 1, 2008)

If you continue to have a crude sense of humor with other people, you're asking for whatever comes of it.
If you re-establish contact, live and learn. You can't speak with him like you used to.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm curious as to what you mean by "online family".

That said, yes, we can go on all day about how you should've IM'd him or got a webcam or something, but you probably know all that already so..... I'd say try using the library or a friend's house, or some other means of accessing the internet where your parents can't keep tabs on you, establish contact with him, and explain the situation to him. And it'll probably have to end there, considering your current situation. The way your parents reacted to this, it looks like moving on is all you can do now.

Good luck, kid.


----------



## Rofu (Sep 1, 2008)

I have to say that in the very situation you brought your parents in, I probably would not have acted any different than them.

You must understand that you brought this on yourself, first of all.
Even if we completely ignore the legal aspect, the concern of your parents is more than justified; the more when I assume that they have not had the slightest idea of your "online family", as you refer to those people, how you relate to them, and this little (and, for outsiders anyways, weird) subculture of ours. 
You can avoid such consequences only with some more openness and honesty. I don't know if your parents can be convinced otherwise now, but if so, only with your cooperation and good will. Now, I am not saying you should try to explain what "furry" is to them right away (right now they will probably feel you have alienated from them), but you should talk to them about who this guy is and why he means what to you. Caginess would only increase their fears and justify their worries, the opposite is the only possibility to work things out.

And, in the defense of your parents again, what kid does not think that the predator it is going to fall victim to would never be a predator? They are responsible for you and - most likely - care about you. They do not want to see anything like that happen to you, so they will take any measure that now seems appropriate to protect you.

If any of the assumptions I made in the process of this reply is wrong, then say so.

Greetings,

-Rofu


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm gonna say this is just temporary. You might not have a cell phone for months.. or your parents might give it back to you in a week. What gets me is that they invaded your privacy by looking at your texts. Do they not realize that the most important thing in a teenager's life is privacy?
Either way.. I can't really tell you what you should do that hasn't been said. Shame.. because I have a similar 'online family' and know how devastating it'd be to lose contact with them. But look at it this way.. you haven't lost all contact with this guy. Just cell phone. There's always IM.



nameless_ermine said:


> I'm curious as to what you mean by "online family".


Basically when you become such good friends with someone online that you decide to be surrogate siblings, call each other 'bro', 'sis' or whatever. In reality, you're not family by any means, but you still think of each other as family.


----------



## Rofu (Sep 1, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> What gets me is that they invaded your privacy by looking at your texts. Do they not realize that the most important thing in a teenager's life is privacy?



Privacy < Life
And that's what his parents see at risk there.



Midi Bear said:


> Basically when you become such good friends with someone online that you decide to be surrogate siblings, call each other 'bro', 'sis' or whatever. In reality, you're not family by any means, but you still think of each other as family.



I call another fox my little brother (and not lightly so), but I should add that I know him "IRL" for many years.
Generally one has to consider how abstract this _is_, and also looks to other people. Defiance about it won't increase other people's understanding.

Greetings,

-Rofu


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2008)

Run away to a log cabin in the depths of Canada and live the rest of your days hiding from the rest of the world.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 1, 2008)

you should have a history of the texts you sent in you outbox which should prove it was you who started the jokes, but then again there is one hell of a age gap and im sorry to say (even if only playfull) can still be against the law. not to be all uptight mind i understand your point of view too as i have experienced things like this before.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 1, 2008)

i have nothing to say other then practice covering your tracks, like me, over the years i've got very good at it. my famaly thinks all that i do on the net is talk to friends that i play xbox live with ^^


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

no if they ever see his name again in any of my Texts, IM, anything he gets reported... its for the best. and my mom sort of sees my point of view but my grandma is a die hard and if she has a point f view she will argue it to her last beath. the whole alineazation thing they said the same words exactly. if i had a choice to call other peeps in my family itd be my mate Deren but he doesnt have a cell. i talked with the person i have been because i have known him so long, he listens, and is just there for me, but my grandmother cant conceive on this and still yells at me,she is the most politically incorrect person i know -_-


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 1, 2008)

I hear Instant Messaging clients are very easy to use nowadays.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 1, 2008)

i feel for you man, if i can help in any way, tell me


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

they say im addicted to the computer, which i am, so im going to be cut off and probably only allowed like an hour a day... i cant bear to be away from everyone for that long. i really have tried to get off it more, im starting Drama club and Fencing so...

they just dont understand what i have and what id be giving up -_-


----------



## Kyra (Sep 1, 2008)

im only allowed an hour a day too it sucks but i wonder how your parents took your furry side? hopefully well oh and by the way i love the avatar


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 1, 2008)

I just love it when people think you can *reason* with parents, as if parents were somehow unlike pretty much everyone else. Most people are incapable of being reasoned with and only somewhat function at the best of times, and that's _when_ you're not trying to reason with them which ultimately means telling/showing them that their delusions are just that. Most people, as odd as this may sound, need to be _very_ delusional _in order_ to be convinced of "common sense" shit like "it's wrong to kill indiscriminately", and need to have their delusions reinforced, not challenged, lest they may just decide to go that extra mile and throw the "no killing spree" subroutine out the window while they're having "the sky is in fact brown on a clear, sunny day" deleted. However, in this case, it's the OP with the much, _much_ deeper and more dangerous delusion. Y'see, I had a friend once who sincerely believed she was more my true family than my actual family, and thought it very important I agreed with her. She also used to talk to me on MSN all the time too. So I went to live with her, like she practically begged me to, and the moment she realized I actually had *money* in the bank, *all that* shit went right the fuck out the window and kid, I'm gonna tell you what I told her, which she denied to herself at the same time she was trying to deny it to me, and that's that *everyone*, _regardless_ of "friends" or "family", the minute money, jobs and living arrangements are involved, the only significant difference in most peoples eyes between family, friends and a bum on the street is it's "common sense" that you should be far more willing to support one's laziness/addictions/issues, with, you guessed it, *your money*. But those same people will always tell you "oh, *look out for number one*", but by "number one" they really mean _them_, not _you_.

The only reason I have slightly more sympathy for you than the people I ditched and the people I know in my heart actually _are_ somewhat supportive of/cooperative with me now, but who I'm *still* probably going to end up ditching the minute the opportunity presents itself/I find it is with the type of story _you_ told, I see a Hell of a lot more of _myself_ in you, the type of person who typically lets himself get screwed for the sake of friends *or* family than the "friends" and "family" who were screwing me over for a long, _long_ time before I quit lying to myself and kicked their asses to the curb. A several hundred dollar phone bill actually _did_ happen to me, and was enough for me to learn to limit my internet time for the sake of not getting my parents pissed, which was mostly because all _they_ gave a fuck about/were mad about was the money. *Hopefully* your parents know what *really* matters, and that's *you* not being put in a position where you're surrounded by people who *all* know each other, *all* "want to help" you, and *all* have you going from one of their places to the next practically in a clockwise circle at nearly perfectly timed intervals as if you were a joint being passed from one group of hippies' vans to the next. And you know how funky all those vans look on the outside? Yeah, well wait to you see and _smell_ the inside. Basically what I'm saying is, whatever these people _think_ they think about you and your worth, whether it's body language or pharamones or fucking ESP for all I know, *most* people are not, by any stretch of the imagination _self aware_, and thus whatever intuition/instinct used to be the sole decision maker for humans, they still have it, and it's pretty much _all_ they have. It allows them to immediately *sense* who in the group is going to be the one when it's necessary or just convenient to make the *financial* sacrificial lamb, and if your own senses aren't telling you they're thinking that person is you (or more likely, your senses are just as strong as theirs, _you_ just still have this idea of "friends" and "family" interferring with them) and you don't defend yourself in a major fucking way, you're gonna get passed around like a fucking plate of cheese and crackers and *everyone* _but_ *you* is gonna get their piece _of_ *you*, which in their fucked up minds they honestly believe they're _entitled_ to for "helping" you.

Luckily for me, it only had to happen with two groups of friends and by the time I got to the second group, I was sick to _my_ stomach not just at realizing how bad I got played by the first group (which consisted of me and one other person - I say group because she is an _extremely_ weak ass bitch, but I played _myself_ for believing I could even _cope_ living with someone like her) but at the fact this crack-addicted, white trash wannabe skank (wannabe because she looks like what Kim Mathers is _going to_ look like when she _dies_ a few years from now - I'm pretty sure even Eminem's fucked up alter ego Slim Shady wouldn't tap _that_) even had the _notion_ that I could be stupid enough to fall for cup-cake sized tits, an offer of a blowjob from her and her crack-mouth/teeth, and my favorite, an offer to get hooked up/living with her and *all* _her_ "friends".

Aside from my former roommate and the crackwhores, and really only because it happened so soon _after_ that, I only had to learn from *one* family member what "family" can mean, and because _another_ family member truly _was_ trying to help me out in the midst of coping with this same other relative (but don't get it twisted. These people speak, act as if and _because_ they think there's really no difference between a family and a corporation, and as such, _every_ family member has a rank, and _every_ person who ranks below the guy who is in _every_ conceivably way a truly greater burden is going to bear the brunt of/blame for that guy's burden) and I didn't want to squander that, I had to give _him_ the same kind of "push" he and my dad always said *I* needed in life, and I had to do it the same way, basically by making a threat/giving an ultimatum for either _him_ to do what he said he was going to do for me, so that I could do what I said I was going to do for him/them, or I would make each and every one of them very, _very_ embarrassed because I got close enough to them to _know_ some of the people _they_ know. If any one of you have nearly the maturity level a young-adult or older ought to have, that's _all_ I gotta say for you to know pretty much *exactly* what I'm talking about there.

In that case, I saw _all_ the signs, waited on it _just_ long enough for it to get _a little_ worse, then basically did what a lot of people would call "lying through your teeth" or "being a manipulative bastard". So why am I bothering telling you all this? Because I don't feel good _at all_ about the fact that I pretty much *had* to do what I did, the way I did it and grit my teeth through the entire thing (it took me *three days* just to _write_ the email that got me on the path to a somewhat *healthy* lifestyle), and the *only* thing in retrospect I could've done to change _any_ of the events that played out, other than that, was having _not_ bought that plane ticket to go live with that "friend" as fast as I did _despite_ my initial instincts telling me to wait it out a bit.

*You*, my friend, don't even have the instinct yet. *Maybe* you just gotta go through something like what I did, or maybe you're lucky enough that your parents have straight enough priorities that it _is_ about basically a pedophile and _not_ a phone bill to them and _hopefully_ they'll manage to instill _that_ value in you instead of _mine_ at the time which was "this person is gonna want way less money out of me than someone else (which actually turned out not to be the case by a _long shot_)". Either way, I'm fully aware of the fact I'm wasting what little free time I now have even _viewing_ this forum, thanks to a job I got myself rushed into which seemed great last week when I first started but where I'm already seeing, yet again, I really can't afford to give *anyone* _a fraction_ of the loyalty I do because they'll _never_ give me a fraction of _that_ back, and I'm already looking for another job, I'll find it, and once again people who could've easily gotten a mile out of me for only an inch aren't going to get sweet fuck all out of me at the end of the day. But I'll be damned if I'm going to subject myself to pure, utter *bullshit* passing for advice and feedback like I'm seeing here when I can tell you why, pound for pound there oughtta be laws not just against a guy several years older than a minor even *talking to* them online, but against giving bullshit advice like what people give on these forums to people who don't know better, and really _can't_ yet.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 1, 2008)

god thats a hell of a read


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 1, 2008)

Kyra said:


> god thats a hell of a read



Yeah, too bad most of the kids who might actually benefit from reading it lack the necessary attention span / grasp of their own God damned native language. And if *I'm* full of shit for saying that, by all means, explain to me how. That's not really a challenge as much as it is me inviting myself to this party that I hope exists somewhere where not everyone who bothers with text messaging/the internet in the first place somehow regresses into retardation.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 1, 2008)

I have to concur with the poster that said that you should get a life. This entire situation is your own fault and it's your mistakes that are coming back to you.

Seriously, you should've thought about the consequences before even WRITING the first "loaded" message. Learn from those mistakes and live.

And get some tangible, offline friends.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I have to concur with the poster that said that you should get a life. This entire situation is your own fault and it's your mistakes that are coming back to you.
> 
> Seriously, you should've thought about the consequences before even WRITING the first "loaded" message. Learn from those mistakes and live.
> 
> And get some tangible, offline friends.



i have lots of offline friends but all of them are always busy -_-


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont think that I has anything to come with that hasn't already been said, but it sounds to me like you need someone to talk to.
Someone your age or older. 

Although that your parents call you a pedophile is straight wrong. Partly cuz youre far too young to be a pedophile.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

no they called him a pedophile

and i have tons of friends my age online and off, it just so happens i trust him the most and noone else has a cell phone...


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> no they called him a pedophile
> 
> and i have tons of friends my age online and off, it just so happens i trust him the most and noone else has a cell phone...



You got to have some close friend with a cellphone.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

none that i can talk to i mean seriously noone in rl has anything in common with me that i can talk to seriously


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> none that i can talk to i mean seriously noone in rl has anything in common with me that i can talk to seriously



Well, maybe you can find some online. Thats what I did when I felt alone. I was suprised to find that there was a lot of furries around my 'hood! About now I actually have a few real friends with similar intresstes. 

You can find friends at webpages like livejoarnal or facebook. You can contact anyone with email, chat or Skype.  

Send my a PM if you want my email.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

i have over 100 friends online about 20 of which im open about my feelings with and can talk to, with my family being the extremely serious 3 that i really love


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2008)

Critical hit!
Wall of text hits you for 276 damage!

*dies*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2008)

how did we ever live without cell phones *gasp*  >.>


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

T_T


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, too bad most of the kids who might actually benefit from reading it lack the necessary attention span / grasp of their own God damned native language. And if *I'm* full of shit for saying that, by all means, explain to me how.


I just read and understood that entire wall of text, and I'm 16. Though i can't say you're full of shit for your statement, seeing as I'm not most kids...



LonelyFox said:


> none that i can talk to i mean seriously noone in rl has anything in common with me that i can talk to seriously


Two more years, buddy. Two more years...


----------



## Toxicat (Sep 1, 2008)

I know it's all very tragic and unfair now, but this really is for the best. Look at it this way: You know that phone calls result in a bill, yet ran up a huge one in long distance calls anyway. I'm not calling that carelessness exactly, but maybe shortsightedness. It's dangerous to become so overwhelmed in anything that you lose track of the real world and its repercussions. 

On another note, _you _may have been the one making sexual comments, but _he _was the one who allowed them. Your parents may have been onto something when they cut you off from this person because, as a 21-year-old, I can honestly say that when my younger acquaintances (your age) make comments like that I tell them that it isn't going to fly. Right off the bat. And I'm sure that there are a number of people my age or older who are the same way, because if you're making sexually graphic enough comments to set off your parent's creep alarm, and this guy isn't saying "cut it out", something is wrong.

I'm happy for you that you're getting back in touch with life, though. It will probably just take some time for you to get used to the swing of things again, but you will get there. If anything, remember that extracurriculars = scholarships, and scholarships = college, and college = new friends from every walk of life. Just keep your eye on that prize if you continue to be lonely and remember that as much as it sucks, your parents wouldn't have done that if they didn't want to keep you safe.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone, that was a slight waste of time on your part.

The people that bother to post here with "Look at how cr*ppy my life is" aren't looking for a kick in the arse (as much as they need it). The harder you kick them, I've found the more willing they are to ignore it.

LonelyFox is going to need someone to rip out his heart, or suck him dry before that lesson will ever stick. He's 14. Just look at his grammar. He posted this on the internet, for God's sake. Give him something he's capable of to work with.

I do see such friends potentially taking advantage of him in the future as you describe, but the odds of him remembering a single post on a popular forum after 4-5 years?


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 1, 2008)

lol give me some credit... and i dont pay attention to grammar that much online, who needs to?


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> and i dont pay attention to grammar that much online, who needs to?


Me, because if I don't, my toenails implode into themselves, which is very painful. You should know, of all people, because you saw my toenail last time I stepped out of line. It didn't exist.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2008)

I feel kinda sorry for LonelyFox.  That being said, this was a disaster waiting to happen, and had LonelyFox demonstrated a bit more forethought, it wouldn't have come to this.  You people tell him to "get a life" - that's easier for some people than for others.


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont see what your problem is.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2008)

CarlMinez said:


> I dont see what your problem is.



???

I'm guessing you weren't talking to me, because if so that would be a total _non sequitur._


----------



## Bambi (Sep 1, 2008)

I read what Wolf-Bone posted, and I'd have to say, that was good to see in a forum like this.

As for LonelyFox, can I be dead honest with you?

Stop. Talking. To. Older. People. For. The. Interest. Of. Sex. Plz.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2008)

> and i dont pay attention to grammar that much online, *who needs to?*


o_o'


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 1, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ???
> 
> I'm guessing you weren't talking to me, because if so that would be a total _non sequitur._


 
Im not.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I read what Wolf-Bone posted, and I'd have to say, that was good to see in a forum like this.
> 
> As for LonelyFox, can I be dead honest with you?
> 
> Stop. Talking. To. Older. People. For. The. Interest. Of. Sex. Plz.


That. Is. The. Furry. Fandom. For. You.  Sex, that is, not necessarily older people.


----------



## Rofu (Sep 2, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol give me some credit... and i dont pay attention to grammar that much online, who needs to?



Now, that was disturbing. o.o

(grammar = structure of language
language = precondition of contextual communication
communication > good for the internetz)

Greetings,

-Rofu


----------



## Bambi (Sep 2, 2008)

Edited: sixchar, post needs deletion (requested by me personally so as not to disrupt the format of the thread).


----------



## Kimpe (Sep 2, 2008)

Every fourteen year old thinks their life sucks. 

Suck it up, kid. The internet should not be everything for you at that age; I'm personally boggling that your parents _allow_ you to spend that much time on the computer that it's so profoundly affecting your social life. Get out and enjoy life. There's a whole world out there that you are missing out on by depending so much on entities inside your computer screen.


----------



## Arc (Sep 2, 2008)

This LonelyFox amazes me from day to day more.
Not only that he claims to have an IQ of 160 (but doesn't feel the need to type in real English), 
something like 10 Blackbelts and you know,
all these other nice achievements in life. (I stopped counting)
And now he also has 100 friends and only one has a cellphone.

Suuuuuuure thing. (Imagine over9000 "u" here, I am too lazy to type them all)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2008)

LonelyFox is going to crush you over the Internet using only the power of the mind for saying that.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2008)

*puts on tin foil hat* im ready -_o


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 2, 2008)

Arc said:


> This LonelyFox amazes me from day to day more.
> Not only that he claims to have an IQ of 160 (but doesn't feel the need to type in real English),
> something like 10 Blackbelts and you know,
> all these other nice achievements in life. (I stopped counting)
> And now he also has 100 friends and only one has a cellphone.



Why do you Germans have to be so awesome?


----------



## Magnus (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread is awesome *.-.*


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 2, 2008)

I have papers to prove my IQ, and I have all AP classes in high school along with advanced french and first chair orchestra. Coming home and having to fix every last mistake or grammar problem in my writings is not on the top of my list for things i want to do, I get enough of that from my Literature teacher.

I don't have 10 black belts, but I was trained since I was 4 years old by my grandfather and his best friend in about 7 martial arts (some more than others). that is not a lie. Most of which I have been trained up to a red, and brown for my specialties

I have 83 friends on my list for MSN, but most people I only know from online and only about 6 or 7 I know in real life. As for the other 77 or 76 friends I would only trust about 3 or 4 with my number.

I am not German, I was born and raised near Atlanta, Georgia.

I have gotten many awards for my writings (I have never written any furry works) both for school competitions, county, and 1 for state. Also I was in Science Olympiad and team leader for the Medical Departments, and came in the top 3 in Anatomy, Diseases, and Bio-Processes (each of which being a different event). My first practice for Fencing was this morning, and it was an extremely good workout. I have also been in drama for 3 years now, and I have been in two school plays. Currently I am waiting to hear back about the first meeting for Debate and Mock Trial clubs.

My parents are perfectionists and I have to be perfect or I am punished. I am seen to everyone else as the perfect child and a prodigy. It is not my obligation to listen to or comment on what anyone has to say about me, or their opinions, I am who I am and I am happy.


P.S The German joke reminded me of a pic on FA, but I can't find the link


Also I would list all my tiny awards like county Spelling Bee champion 3 years running, or Geography Bee county champion, but I'm not that cruel to go on for another page worth ^^


Another thing, how the heck do people know this about me? Xfire is the only place it is posted and my Xfire isn't posted anywhere (that I know of). It is so creepy, someone please inform me. I hate not knowing something that other people do know. -_-


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 2, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I have papers to prove my IQ, and I have all AP classes in high school along with advanced french and first chair orchestra. I don't want to come home and have to fix every last mistake or grammar problem in my writings, i get enough of that from my literature teacher.
> 
> I don't have 10 black belts, but I was trained since I was 4 years old by my grandfather and his best friend in about 7 martial arts (some more than others) that is not a lie. Most of which i have been trained up to a red, and brown for my specialties
> 
> ...



So your life hasn't gone to hell then, it sounds like you have it pretty good. When I was fourteen my parents were splitting up, I was moving and I was watching my sister end up literally days away from death...
So you can't talk to someone on the phone? Your parents will get over it and you seem to have yourself a pretty well set up future right there.
Quit complaining.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 2, 2008)

Well how was my grammar on THAT post hmm?!

DO NOT QUESTION THE LONELYFOX


----------



## Rofu (Sep 3, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Why do you Germans have to be so awesome?



Superiority-complex mated with perfectionism.
We also speak German as our native language.

Greetings,

-Rofu

PS: Even "niemiecki" sounds cool!


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

whats the progress of your trouble has it been resolved yet or isn't it gettin any better?


----------



## Key Key (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a parent myself and I would probably do something similar only I would ask my childs what the situation was and confront the other person and have a serious talk with the both of them and if everything checks out I don't think I would have a problem with it as long as I get the same respect I am giving them.... If that person turns out to actually be a pedofile that is different. then again I'm 24 and very understand it's the genersation before me and up that really don't understand alot of things and are often closed minded as were I believe my generation (althought some closed minded) and under will be the more understanding for example

50 years ago it was "Bad" to be gay and you were shunned upon were as now more people are accepting.

I truely believe that in the next 50 years no one will have a problem with furries and most sexual prefrences. 
Never the less I hope things work out for you just know I am a parent and I "kinda" understand what they are doing but I think they are going about it the wrong way.
good luck


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 4, 2008)

they havent mentioned it and life has continued on, but they are watching me very closely now...

i still miss him so much T_T


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 4, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I have papers to prove my IQ, and I have all AP classes in high school along with advanced french and first chair orchestra. Coming home and having to fix every last mistake or grammar problem in my writings is not on the top of my list for things i want to do, I get enough of that from my Literature teacher.
> 
> I don't have 10 black belts, but I was trained since I was 4 years old by my grandfather and his best friend in about 7 martial arts (some more than others). that is not a lie. Most of which I have been trained up to a red, and brown for my specialties
> 
> ...


 
... Kay GOOOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUU!!!! 
Another thing stop complaining if your "that good"


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 4, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Stuff.



Either you're LYING                                  or your life is as far from hell as Jesus's all American hairdo.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 4, 2008)

oh i make it sound good but you dont even wanna hear all the shit that goes on around here -_-


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, I just remembered the startrek episode that relates to this situation.  It was called Pen pals. Data was communicating with a little girl on the surface of a nearby unstable planet. THis communication was against the prime directive, and data was ordered to stop transmissions. By this point they had already become well acquainted. http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TNG/episode/68388.html


----------



## Lukar (Sep 4, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i am 14 years old, bisexual leaning gay, and i have an online family of 3 other people. i know and love them as brothers and we dont hold anything from each other and act on our emotions, we are there for each other and love each other very much. our oldest member who is 22 calls me on the phone and we talk and text ALOT and alot have sexual stuff in it. im normally the one making the sexual jokes and stuff though. my mom found the phone bill and found all the hundreds upon hundreds of minutes i talked to him, then they stole my phone and found the texts. he is the only other person in the family with a cell who i can talk to. so now they think im obsessed with him or vice versa and they yelled at me how serious this was for 3 hours... it hurts to see the person i love and respect being called a pedophile and a predator to my face when it was all just meaningless jokes. my life is hell right now and now if he ever contacts me again hell be reported to the FBI, so i can never ever see or talk to him again... can some1 please help? im sick to my stomach...



Damn, that sucks. =(

Sit down with your parents sometime and talk to them, explain everything. That's the only advice I can think of, sorry.

And I kinda know how you feel, although barely. I've got an online friend (Who is only two years older than me), and I love him like a brother, too. We text and call each other alot. My mom found the texts, but luckily, she bought my excuse of, "He's a friend from school." THe only time I call him is on the weekends, at night, lol.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 4, 2008)

Arc said:
			
		

> he claims to have an IQ of 160 (but doesn't feel the need to type in real English)



In terms of mental _potential_, which is all IQ really is, you can have it _in spades_ and undermine it so bad people think you're borderline retarded if your social/communication skills are so bad that you never gain the _knowledge_ (totally different from intelligence) necessary to display what you ought to be able to be/do with your IQ. It happens today more than ever as our world becomes increasingly run by/designed for the stupid, and the smart actually suffer for it when they aren't given/don't know how to get what an IQ score alone can't give you. So I wouldn't doubt at all he might have an IQ that high but everything else he lacks obviously makes him so insecure that he has to flaunt just _it_ and not what one ought to gain from it, which BTW hardly _anyone_ that age gains under the best circumstances. You need to be at least a little bit smart to be insecure in the first place. Y'know why most ditzy people that age are so popular in school despite being idiots? Because they can't fathom the consequences of showing as much of themselves to others as they do and, most importantly, don't truly value people to the extent we do and so they don't devote as much time and effort to fostering individual friendships, so they can be "friends" with _everybody_.

That's why I say I see a lot of myself in him, cuz I wasn't all that different back then and, futile as it probably is, it's not about trying to prove to someone that thinks they're smart that they're actually dumb, it's about getting them to _know_ they're smart, or at least smart enough not to set themselves up for some of the shit a _real_ "smart" like myself did.



			
				Vagabond said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone, that was a slight waste of time on your part.



Y'know something, I'm getting a little sick of you. This is like the second time in the same day I've come across a reply of yours that comes across as if it's _any of your business_ what I choose to do with free time that I _earn_, and probably work _a lot harder_ for than you. Y'know how old this kid we're all discussing as if he wasn't even here is? That's about how long I've been doing jobs, on and off that seriously make me consider some days that maybe crime really _does_ pay, because unlike 99.9% of the people on these forums, it's only morals that stop me from jacking you for your shit and _murdering your ass in cold blood_ so you can't even give a description and not a complete lack of testicles. Or that at least the welfare "trap" is slightly more a golden cage than working for someone else so many hours a week that you haven't _got time_ to set about doing what needs to be done to eventually work for _yourself_.

Now other than being a "smart" person adopted by a family that it's only by the grace of God _aren't_ criminals, I don't know what I did to fuck _my_ life up so bad because it wasn't shit like what this kid is doing, but "friends" that think they're your "family" was one illusion that was _all_ on them which I only _allowed_ them to have, and that alone damn near killed me. _He_ is actually buying it. If you're not responding to a thread like this to give real advice, please, just shut up, go back to the site proper and wank some, or if that's not doing nothing for ya anymore and that's why you're here, just go to your nearest drug store, get some of that KY that's warm and tingles 'cause I've tried it and it's _phenominal_ even _if_ there's no good porn to go with it.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 4, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Okay, I just remembered the startrek episode that relates to this situation.  It was called Pen pals. Data was communicating with a little girl on the surface of a nearby unstable planet. THis communication was against the prime directive, and data was ordered to stop transmissions. By this point they had already become well acquainted. http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TNG/episode/68388.html




oh god a startrek reference!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 4, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> So your life hasn't gone to hell then, it sounds like you have it pretty good. When I was fourteen my parents were splitting up, I was moving and I was watching my sister end up literally days away from death...
> So you can't talk to someone on the phone? Your parents will get over it and you seem to have yourself a pretty well set up future right there.
> Quit complaining.



hell, my parents split up when I was born, and I consider myself cursed... reason being, I was born the day my grandfather died... lol, anyway, these days, my step dad is dying from a tumor in his brain... but guess what? I think of all the positives in it... if my parents would have never split up, I would have to watch my dad beat the shit out of my mom; i... can't really think of anything positive for the grandfather part xD; and my step dad has long since deserved a death like this... if you knew him, you'd know why T_T

anyway, I wish people could sympathize with lonelyfox a little here... I mean, it's not hell, but it's damn close to love. because he's 14, he automatically doesn't have knowledge of love like we do? anyway, lonely, I'm sorry for your loss... not to mention, since the whole internet predator thing, you don't really have a lot of choice, so I can sympathize ^_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Okay, I just remembered the startrek episode that relates to this situation.  It was called Pen pals. Data was communicating with a little girl on the surface of a nearby unstable planet. THis communication was against the prime directive, and data was ordered to stop transmissions. By this point they had already become well acquainted. http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TNG/episode/68388.html



why?... why EVERY thread?! 0_o'''


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 4, 2008)

Neko!!!!!! *pounces* why havent u talked to meh!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 4, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Neko!!!!!! *pounces* why havent u talked to meh!



sry, I was busy lately... long story short, I'm afraid my ex will soon become a rapist... 

anyway, you've got friends here! I'd rather talk to people on FA than my RL friends... they're just so different from me. at least with FA, I can relate.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 4, 2008)

its the same with me, my friends always make jokes calling things "gay" or calling gay people faggots i cant stand it anymore and i never talk to them


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 4, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> its the same with me, my friends always make jokes calling things "gay" or calling gay people faggots i cant stand it anymore and i never talk to them



don't get too comfortable... in case you haven't realized, what used to be a nice, friendly site for furries to stay, is now a barren wasteland of fucked up furries who decided to go to the troll side... and no, "fucked up furries" is the perfect way to describe it...


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 4, 2008)

indeed x3, well im off to bed, night


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 4, 2008)

May I make a suggestion? I doubt anything wil happen on this thread that'll make you feel any better about your situation. IMHO, you should leave this thread to die, and if you're still upset, seek comfort in your friends [online or otherwise].

Finally, your life has hardly gone to hell. This whole thing might suck, but shit happens, learn from these mistakes and move on.



NekoFox08 said:


> don't get too comfortable... in case you haven't realized, what used to be a nice, friendly site for furries to stay, is now a barren wasteland of fucked up furries who decided to go to the troll side... and no, "fucked up furries" is the perfect way to describe it...



We can be on both sides. >:O
The only reason we they became trolls is because you people kept feeding us them...


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you should socialize with furries/non-furries around or at your own age.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 4, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> May I make a suggestion? I doubt anything wil happen on this thread that'll make you feel any better about your situation. IMHO, you should leave this thread to die, and if you're still upset, seek comfort in your friends [online or otherwise].



are you stuck in the 50's cartoon's who's moral of the story always ends with "it's always nice to have friends!"? I mean, since when in hell did friends TRULY care for you? they're just there to hang out with and have a good time, nothing more nothing less. love is different however ^_^

I don't know if I'm the only one who feels this way... friends are important in a sense, but once you think about it, would they truly cry if you moved away? or would they just go to the next person for comfort?

maybe I'm hanging out with the wrong people 0_o.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I think you should socialize with furries/non-furries around or at your own maturity level.



Fixed. Age often goes hand-in-hand with maturity I know, but when dealing with other people, maturity counts for more, in my most humble opinion.



NekoFox08 said:


> are you stuck in the 50's cartoon's who's moral of the story always ends with "it's always nice to have friends!"? I mean, since when in hell did friends TRULY care for you? they're just there to hang out with and have a good time, nothing more nothing less. love is different however ^_^
> 
> I don't know if I'm the only one who feels this way... friends are important in a sense, but once you think about it, would they truly cry if you moved away? or would they just go to the next person for comfort?



Fake or otherwise, it still might be nice to have someone to talk to... Better than looking for support in a thread that was doomed to be flamed from the start, anyway.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Better than looking for support in a thread that was doomed to be flamed from the start, anyway.



can you really argue that you guys brought this upon yourself... it's like, one day, you're having a nice conversation with your fellow community, and the next, you're so afraid of how someone might react if you posted something, that you have no choice but to seek comfort from your RL friends... in my opinion, it should have been the opposite. hang out with your RL friends, then seek comfort on the internet... but now it's all dead and gone, and you can't feel comfortable anywhere anymore.

example: "hi!" 

"FUCK YOU! GTFO N00B!"


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Can you really argue that you guys brought this upon yourselves?... It's like, one day, you're having a nice conversation with your fellow community, and the next, you're so afraid of how someone might react if you posted something, that you have no choice but to seek comfort from your RL friends



The internet is SRS BSNS. Seriously, though. You shouldn't get upset because of something that happened on an internet forum. And you do have a choice, rather than go to RL friends for comfort, _stop friggin taking things posted on the internet seriously._



NekoFox08 said:


> In my opinion, it should have been the opposite-hang out with your RL friends, then seek comfort on the internet...



I like to differentiate between seeking help [which I have done, and received it too] and seeking comfort. People here are capable of providing advice, but cuddles and sympathy are not this forum's strong suit.



NekoFox08 said:


> but now it's all dead and gone, and you can't feel comfortable anywhere anymore.



The internet is a cruel place, NekoFox.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> The internet is SRS BSNS. Seriously, though. You shouldn't get upset because of something that happened on an internet forum. And you do have a choice, rather than go to RL friends for comfort, _stop friggin taking things posted on the internet seriously._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



society is cruel period... no different from online....

I don't take things serious often, but instead of trying to be all bad ass and saying, "stop taking the internet so seriously" (not pointing to you, just in general, what people find to be funny how others react), because that's all people say... it's a bit hypocritical... I always hear "fuck you" or "GTFO FAG", yet they go around and say "stop taking the internet so seriously"... it's all just to save face, and get the last word. 

and can you really get cuddles anywhere anymore? I'm seriously asking... 0_o

argh, I'm losing track of what I'm saying xD anyway, let's just say the world is bent on hypocrasy... and nothing more... 

btw, you ever get the feeling like you're the only hope this world has for a sophisticated and mature future? where you can actually talk about people dying without thinking it's funny >_>


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 5, 2008)

There are those who understand that the internet is not serious business, and don't get upset over little things posted by people we've never met and will probably never meet IRL.

Telling people to take things less seriously hardly seems hypocritical, to me anyway.

What is hypocritical however, is how I told LonelyFox it would be better to let this thread die, and here I am. XP
I'll stop now.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> btw, you ever get the feeling like you're the only hope this world has for a sophisticated and mature future? where you can actually talk about people dying without thinking it's funny >_>



Stop taking meatspace so seriously.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Exunod said:


> Stop taking meatspace so seriously.



.....what?....

um... anyway, what I'm saying is literally, ALL I ever hear are the same things over and over again! like the classical defensive "yiff in hell furfag" it's all people said for the longest time, simply because they thought they were being awesome and funny... it just gets old after the 1,000,000,000,000,000th time ^_^ and I agree, take the internet less seriously, but in most cases, you'll get someone who's actually just sophisticatedly debating with someone else, then the second someone shows frustration towards a topic, it's automatically war in alquaida o_o'''


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  You should all kill yourselves.  All of your earthly problems will then become moot.  Do it in the library with the rope.  That way, it'll seem like you're educated and read up on philosophy before you cinched your windpipe shut permanently with your environmentally friendly hemp rope.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.  You should all kill yourselves.  All of your earthly problems will then become moot.  Do it in the library with the rope.  That way, it'll seem like you're educated and read up on philosophy before you cinched your windpipe shut permanently with your environmentally friendly hemp rope.



Live webcam stream so we can all watch.

Do it, faggots.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.  You should all kill yourselves.  All of your earthly problems will then become moot.  Do it in the library with the rope.  That way, it'll seem like you're educated and read up on philosophy before you cinched your windpipe shut permanently with your environmentally friendly hemp rope.



lol, it's funny cause, right when I looked on the "last person posted" part, I automatically said... shit, this can't be good xD

when it's azure, it's never "positive", so just keep that in mind peoples! no offense to you of course xp


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why?... why EVERY thread?! 0_o'''



I explained a while ago.


Skullmiser said:


> Startrek
> I have seen every episode of the original series, the animated series, voyager, and the next generation.  I find that startrek is related to every single conversation I ever have.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, it's funny cause, right when I looked on the "last person posted" part, I automatically said... shit, this can't be good xD
> 
> when it's azure, it's never "positive", so just keep that in mind peoples! no offense to you of course xp


LOL, no offense indeed.  And I've given tons of positive advice to many people here, some saw fit to take it, others simply balked.  Protip, good advice is often hard for the person it's being given to hear, and they sometimes reject it violently.  Some people just aren't willing to get past their own bullshit and face reality.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> LOL, no offense indeed.  And I've given tons of positive advice to many people here, some saw fit to take it, others simply balked.  Protip, good advice is often hard for the person it's being given to hear, and they sometimes reject it violently.  Some people just aren't willing to get past their own bullshit and face reality.



sometimes, ya just gotta be nice about it though!  

scene 1, take 1:
#1: my parents got divorced and I'm depressed
#2: fuck you! go kill yourself emo!

*dead*

scene 1, take 2: 
#1: my parents got divorced and I'm depressed
#2 oh, cheer up, things will turn around eventually 

*alive*

ya see, sometimes, being nice works out for the best of everyone ^_^


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Scene three:
#1.  Don't post on the internet for advice or to cry sweet emo tears about how bad your life is.
#2.  Do something about it.  Honestly, I don't really think that online relationships or phone relationships are healthy in the least, especially with little known, older parties.  I think the OP got off easy, personally.

Nice isn't always effective.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Scene three:
> #1.  Don't post on the internet for advice or to cry sweet emo tears about how bad your life is.
> #2.  Do something about it.  Honestly, I don't really think that online relationships or phone relationships are healthy in the least, especially with little known, older parties.  I think the OP got off easy, personally.
> 
> Nice isn't always effective.



no no, not relationships, just simply comfort... 

and hey, it depends on how you look at things. for example: (this might piss you off a little) I'm a flamboyant gay guy who looks at the world in a bright way... I choose to take it the nice way out, instead of being harsh about it


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no no, not relationships, just simply comfort...
> 
> and hey, it depends on how you look at things. for example: (this might piss you off a little) I'm a flamboyant gay guy who looks at the world in a bright way... I choose to take it the nice way out, instead of being harsh about it


That doesn't piss me off at all(well, the flamboyant part maybe just a little, but I can deal, I like "colorful" people), indeed, I look at the bright side all the time, but that doesn't prevent me from being harsh when necessary.  A successful life is balancing the two, and never letting one overtake the other. You seem a bit young(which is OK, I was too once upon a time) but as you age, you may seem to see things a bit differently.  Take my words with the spirit that I have been through almost every irratating, difficult, stupid, complicated situation that life has to offer people my age, and I have prospered.  People need to learn from their mistakes, and the OP seems rather intent to spiral right back into his old patterns, thus repeating the pain over and over and over.  That, in any form, is not healthy, nor comforting.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That doesn't piss me off at all(well, the flamboyant part maybe just a little, but I can deal, I like "colorful" people), indeed, I look at the bright side all the time, but that doesn't prevent me from being harsh when necessary.  A successful life is balancing the two, and never letting one overtake the other. You seem a bit young(which is OK, I was too once upon a time) but as you age, you may seem to see things a bit differently.  Take my words with the spirit that I have been through almost every irratating, difficult, stupid, complicated situation that life has to offer people my age, and I have prospered.  People need to learn from their mistakes, and the OP seems rather intent to spiral right back into his old patterns, thus repeating the pain over and over and over.  That, in any form, is not healthy, nor comforting.



my life is based off dolphins, astrobiology, and environmentalism... I dun need that much complication >_< 

ahem, I learn from my mistakes, but I'm more emotional about things, so if someone said go kill yourself, I'd feel sadder, and eventually get over it by thinking of something cute and fluffy...


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Oy, emotions, I possess them not.  At least, not easily, so that's where I suppose the disconnect is.  Something I honestly will never understand.  People need to learn to harden themselves, it's just wasteful to feel strongly about anything at all, especially the trivial, honestly.  My work here will never be complete.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oy, emotions, I possess them not.  At least, not easily, so that's where I suppose the disconnect is.  Something I honestly will never understand.  People need to learn to harden themselves, it's just wasteful to feel strongly about anything at all, especially the trivial, honestly.  My work here will never be complete.



being different is what makes the world interesting! totally random example: I find guys with the right amount of emotions very sexy! -.-' if everyone were hardened (no pun intended)... that would suck!


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Le sigh...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Le sigh...



ya see? it's people with hardened emotions that make me scared as shit to say anything! I once said hi, and I got 20 replies saying GTFO, and FUCK YOU! so, sometimes nice people make you feel more comfortable with what you say

seriously, what the fuck would a fur con (any con, any event) be with nothing but people willing to stab the next guy who looks at them wrong? it's about having fun


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

There isn't anything wrong with fun, I have it all the time.  But getting weepy and tore up over trivial things is silly.  But that's just me, and I could be wrong, and the whole thing could be a tragedy.  I don't even know anymore.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> There isn't anything wrong with fun, I have it all the time.  But getting weepy and tore up over trivial things is silly.  But that's just me, and I could be wrong, and the whole thing could be a tragedy.  I don't even know anymore.



nobody knows a damn thing about anything... it's what you get out of it. and yea, I agree, people shouldn't weep over the smallest things, but understand that there are people on this site who are so incredibly psychotic and mean, they don't give a fuck WHAT they say, or who they hurt. those are the people we try to get away from


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

And you think I'm one of those?  Or do you think it's in honest fun?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And you think I'm one of those?  Or do you think it's in honest fun?



I wouldn't say you're one of them. like you said, you're just hardened.

and what are you reffering to in honest fun? I personally don't see the fun in losing respect from everyone you know


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Losing respect?  How so?  I don't "know" any of these people, and I damn sure didn't think they had notions of respect to begin with.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Losing respect?  How so?  I don't "know" any of these people, and I damn sure didn't think they had notions of respect to begin with.



well, each of us know eachother distinctively. like, overall, most people know me for being... well, flamboyant, and apparently, my avatar is very loved xD and so on... some people like me, some people hate me.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't call reading some words on a web page knowing a person at all.  I do try to portray myself as accurately as I can, but as far as even being familiar, well, that's simply impossible over the internet.  Remember, this isn't srs bzns, it's all in fun.  I'm only here for LULZ and lollypops.  If I find interesting people(and I have), then that's fine, but honestly, most of the people here are just potential LOLCOWS.  I kinda got the idea that the hated me to start with, and I'm just peachy with that too.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I wouldn't call reading some words on a web page knowing a person at all.  I do try to portray myself as accurately as I can, but as far as even being familiar, well, that's simply impossible over the internet.  Remember, this isn't srs bzns, it's all in fun.  I'm only here for LULZ and lollypops.  If I find interesting people(and I have), then that's fine, but honestly, most of the people here are just potential LOLCOWS.  I kinda got the idea that the hated me to start with, and I'm just peachy with that too.



lulz... another word I avoid T_T

not necessarily KNOWING eachother, just being known FOR something... personality. blah blah blah

and yes, it IS supposed to be fun, but everyone always ruins it, which makes me wonder why I come here everyday. I know by the end of the day, I'm either gonna be hated by someone new, or find someone I can relate to. that's the only thing I can look forward to... drama is just stupid and pointless... in MY opinion

and to make things worse... you think by turning the computer off, that you're safe, but the second you go to school, you can't walk by a single group without hearing the shit diction that is the internet -_-


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Tell me, what do you think I'm "known" for.  I would love to know what the general public thinks of me.  They won't say.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tell me, what do you think I'm "known" for.  I would love to know what the general public thinks of me.  They won't say.



I'm gonna take this from my experience at the bans thread. some people still wonder if you even ARE a furry. I can't say you are a furry either... unless you tell me the truth  I'm curious

first impression is everlasting, and my first impression of you was that you were a cute little guy who's just misunderstood by the fandom (I hope calling you a cute little guy didn't offend you x3)


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

No, I am not offended.  And yes, I am a furry.  Just not a stereotypical one.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, I am not offended.  And yes, I am a furry.  Just not a stereotypical one.



do me do me! I mean, what do you think of me? =3

after that, I'm freakin going to bed -.-'


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going to be nice.  Consider yourself blessed.  My first impression of you was that you are young, and naive, but you mean well.  This isn't a bad thing.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm going to be nice.  Consider yourself blessed.  My first impression of you was that you are young, and naive, but you mean well.  This isn't a bad thing.



yay =3 and at that... good night! -.-


----------



## Arc (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tell me, what do you think I'm "known" for.  I would love to know what the general public thinks of me.  They won't say.



You are a sarcastic and cynical bastard and a gay Citramanwhore.
You are also an intelligent person,
who knows about the well kept secrets of proper English.

All in all: I love you<3


----------



## Lost (Sep 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, I am not offended.  And yes, I am a furry.  Just not a stereotypical one.



*exits drama/ shelter* Woo survived another one.

I have to agree with you an this one Azure, when I first the op and saw the ages involved the out come was predictable or it was just me.  I'm not going to touch it with a 10 foot pole wasn't even going to comment till I read your argument and again your the one making the most sense out of this drama-post.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> its the same with me, my friends always make jokes calling things "gay" or calling gay people faggots i cant stand it anymore and i never talk to them


 
Hmm that sucks although some people can be twats like that although those people shouldn't be your "friends" D=


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hmm that sucks although some people can be twats like that although those people shouldn't be your "friends" D=


I can't argue with what lonelyfox said... it IS true, and there's no denying it... if I said 90% of the entire world said such things like faggot etc. I probably wouldn't be too far off 0_o'''

lol, I just got to thinking... imagine coming out to a total homophobe... now imagine coming out as gay AND a furry to a total homophobe! I think he'd have a heart attack


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow, lonelyfox.....all these people have come to help you, feel happy man


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 5, 2008)

well I wont be on the comp much in the next two days due to my mom is moving along with her BF and my sis up to Cleveland GA, I am staying here to live with my grandmother like i have since i was 5.


my grandma has an iron fist of terror if she gets control! D:


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> well I wont be on the comp much in the next two days due to my mom is moving along with her BF and my sis up to Cleveland GA, I am staying here to live with my grandmother like i have since i was 5.
> 
> 
> my grandma has an iron fist of terror if she gets control! D:


*plays evil music, lightning crashes*


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 5, 2008)

lol x3


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol x3


np man, its what im here for. =^_^=


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 5, 2008)

and massive rave parties...dont forget those


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> and massive rave parties...dont forget those


that my friend, is why you're going to midwest fur fest someday!


----------



## Arc (Sep 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I can't argue with what lonelyfox said... it IS true, and there's no denying it... if I said 90% of the entire world said such things like faggot etc. I probably wouldn't be too far off 0_o'''



Faggot is a nice word, I use it frequently, although I prefer the shorter version fag,
I think it's mosly because I am also such a fag.



NekoFox08 said:


> lol, I just got to thinking... imagine coming out to a total homophobe... now imagine coming out as gay AND a furry to a total homophobe! I think he'd have a heart attack



I wouldn't suggest doing that both at once, the percentage of homosexuality in this fandom is indeed high,
but these are still two completely different things.
Also, I wouldn't even do something as a coming-out as a Furry, 
it implies it reallly is just some kind of fetish, seriously guys, and this is meant to all of you,
if you want to tell someone about the fandom, introduce it as the hobby, which it mostly is.



darkdy50 said:


> wow, lonelyfox.....all these people have come to help you, feel happy man



I actually came to provoke LonelyFox to brag again, 
so everyone can see that his life hasn't really gone to hell.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that my friend, is why you're going to midwest fur fest someday!



if i go your going to jump out of a dark alley and rape meh! X3


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 6, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> if i go your going to jump out of a dark alley and rape meh! X3


 
... And your gonna enjoy it


----------

